# Rondo Bomb



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I talked to Ron about trading for a few of his Red Meat Lovers
He said "we'll see"
A few days later a 10 pack showed up in my mailbox
Awesome generosity
Thank you so much brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

that's like getting a bacon wrapped filet mignon....nice!!!!


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Full bore carnivore action there! Nicely done @Rondo.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Schweeeet!

Well done @Rondo (or would you prefer medium rare?)


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Well done @Rondo


----------



## bearinvt (Aug 12, 2012)

@Rondo just broke the truce big time. If I was his mailbox I'd be getting my affairs in order.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice, I was thinking that HG was about due for a whopping!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I talked to Ron about trading for a few of his Red Meat Lovers
> He said "we'll see"
> A few days later a 10 pack showed up in my mailbox
> Awesome generosity
> ...


Ron is a class act none better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoy!
:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ron never fails to impress.. great hit and a deserving recipient. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great Hit. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@Rondo doesn't promise and over deliver he just over delivers lol. Good job Ron!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Meaty thump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

